#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Doing Things Legally >  >  Changing Thai Name

## dirtydog

My girlfriend has just changed her name and I am suprised at how easy it is, I know in the UK it takes months and loads of paperwork, but in Thailand it takes 10 minutes.

So first off they have to decide on a new name, forename or surname or both, get them to check the spelling, make sure it doesn't sound like a rude word in some other language, not that there are rules against this but introducing your girlfriend to workmates or friends as "Miss knobgobbler" may cause a smirk or two, next nip down to the local amphoe / district office, show them your Thai id card and tabien ban, tell them the name you want, they will do a quick check to make sure of no arrest warrants, and hey presto the name is yours after paying the 50baht fee, now down to your local id card place, in Pattaya it is city hall and get your new id card.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

What name did she choose?

----------


## Thetyim

Dirty Bitch ?

----------


## taxexile

pornsuk?

----------


## dirtydog

I think it's a great idea for guys that have a couple of small wives or giks, get them all to change their name to the wifes name and hey presto no more of those embarrassing moments when you use the wrong name.

----------


## Thetyim

^
Could be great fun watching them fight over the will.

Well for your mates maybe not for you

----------


## mooncake

Don't forget the 25 bths fee, 
U can't just swing your hips in and out in 10 mins u know.

Show them the bths too! :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

^It's 50baht, used to be free when Toxin was in power.

----------


## mooncake

already?....25 bths when I last did mine
Dang everything is expensive now..sigh

----------


## baldrick

you forgot the time and costs for the monk(s) to determine the new lucky name

----------


## filch

^
Or fortune teller

----------


## danno5

Yea, my wife wants to change her name in the US....she couldn't understand what the big deal is....I told her it is going to cost hundreds of dollars, involve a lawyer and going to court, and take 1-3 months!

----------


## Marmite the Dog

It's quite funny how they will change their name to improve their 'fortune', rather than work harder or think for a change.

Saying that, the Midget changed her name ages ago, as her evil grandmother gave her one hell of a name. Poor kid.

----------


## Mr Brown

My wife changed her name after she met me; when I first met her it was WaraPORN and I got plenty.  Now it is PoraVISA and thats excactly what I'm sorting out now

----------


## Carnwadrick

When we got married the girl behind the counter made out the marriage certificate then while we moved over to the big bosses desk for the final signature the counter girl performed a divorce for a Thai couple,then moved over to another desk to complete my wife's name change...very efficient but don't know what the other 8 workers were there for

----------


## maahuanao

> My wife changed her name after she met me; when I first met her it was WaraPORN and I got plenty.


Mine was supaporn.
Er..... when I say mine, I mean my wife.

----------


## Fabian

> already?....25 bths when I last did mine
> Dang everything is expensive now..sigh


Last? How often have you changed your name?

----------


## kingwilly

Slightly less often than she changes her knickers!

----------


## reinvented

mines a PORNluck
more overTHUMB these days :Sad:

----------


## mooncake

> Originally Posted by mooncake
> 
> 
> already?....25 bths when I last did mine
> Dang everything is expensive now..sigh
> 
> 
> Last? How often have you changed your name?


LOL...only once in 2004, 
...and it had to do with keeping only one last name.
I was born with 2 lastnames, just got tired of writing out my long last name.

----------


## Travelmate

> I was born with 2 lastnames, just got tired of writing out my long last name.


Are you married Cake? Don't you have a new last name to write out on your cheque book?  :Smile:

----------


## mooncake

Not in thailand.  
My thai lastname is all over many family properties and business paperworks.  It will be too complicate and time consuming to change them.

----------


## Travelmate

^ahh, benefactor.

----------


## mooncake

I wish I'm not sometimes, life will be less complicate for me.
But what can I say, my family clan hasn't moved from the same spot in BKK for the last 200 yrs or so. Over times we have been collecting "things".

----------


## Fabian

^ Well, no problem, I am willing to help you there. Tell your folks to put me in the papers instead. I even promise to visit them once a year.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Well, no problem, I am willing to help you there. Tell your folks to put me in the papers instead. I even promise to visit them once a year.


Not sure they want a Von Klinkerhoffen in the clan, mate.

----------


## Thaiguy

> My girlfriend has just changed her name and I am suprised at how easy it is, I know in the UK it takes months and loads of paperwork, but in Thailand it takes 10 minutes.
> 
> So first off they have to decide on a new name, forename or surname or both, get them to check the spelling, make sure it doesn't sound like a rude word in some other language, not that there are rules against this but introducing your girlfriend to workmates or friends as "Miss knobgobbler" may cause a smirk or two, next nip down to the local amphoe / district office, show them your Thai id card and tabien ban, tell them the name you want, they will do a quick check to make sure of no arrest warrants, and hey presto the name is yours after paying the 50baht fee, now down to your local id card place, in Pattaya it is city hall and get your new id card.


 
*WHAT'S A TABIEN BAN ? - HAVEN'T RUN ACROSS THIS NAME BEFORE ?*

----------


## Thaiguy

> pornsuk?


 
*PRICK LOVER? ( IE CHILLI EATER)*

----------


## mooncake

*WHAT'S A TABIEN BAN ? - HAVEN'T RUN ACROSS THIS NAME BEFORE ?*

 A thai's house registration book

----------


## Norton

> A TABIEN BAN


A book listing all the residents of a house.  All Thais need one to do just about anything with the government.

Too fast for me today mooncake.

----------


## mooncake

just faster processor...hehe

----------


## Thaiguy

> Originally Posted by Thaiguy
> 
> A TABIEN BAN
> 
> 
> A book listing all the residents of a house. All Thais need one to do just about anything with the government.
> 
> Too fast for me today mooncake.


*THANKS FOR THAT - SEEN THE BOOK BUT IT WAS CALLED SOMETHING DIFFERENT I THINK ?*

----------

